# afos mini kiln



## mlrtime (Aug 10, 2012)

?


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 11, 2012)

Not aware of it until you brought it up, but it does look impressive!

http://www.intlsmokingsystems.com/bmini_02.html


----------



## mlrtime (Aug 11, 2012)

.


----------

